# Early thoughts on the World Series 2011



## Trekchick (Sep 17, 2011)

I posted this on EpicSki and thought........Hmmmmm, I bet the AZ'ers would have a whole different perspective, so lets find out what they have to say!

I know, I know....the World Series is a bit away, but there have been a few things happening in the past few days that have caused some room for discussion in my house.
http://espn.go.com/mlb/standings/_/sort/playoffPercent/order/true

As of September 16, 2011, the Detroit Tigers have synched a spot in the American League play offs.
The Philadelphia Phillies synched their spot in the National League play offs just a few days earlier.

This brings me to the reason for discussion........
Lets say the Phillies and Tigers end up in the World Series - How does a Michigan Girl and Philly Guy handle this?




Talk about a house divided :argue:


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Trekchick, I'm a Sox fan and my ex gf was a Yankees fan. We had an agreement that kept things peaceful. After the 2003 ALCS she could trash talk all she wanted and after the 2004 ALCS I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going with the Sox. A co-workers first two children were both born during seasons the Sox won it all. He just had his 3rd about a month ago.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh good, lets get some other Teams in the mix! 

This is going to be fun!
Where's my popcorn!?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2011)

Really hoping it is the Sox.  A long ways until then.  It is looking less and less likely though.  They are struggling.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 18, 2011)

This edition of the Sox are turning into the Sox of my youth. In an odd way, I find all this comforting.


----------



## darent (Sep 18, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> I posted this on EpicSki and thought........Hmmmmm, I bet the AZ'ers would have a whole different perspective, so lets find out what they have to say!
> 
> I know, I know....the World Series is a bit away, but there have been a few things happening in the past few days that have caused some room for discussion in my house.
> http://espn.go.com/mlb/standings/_/sort/playoffPercent/order/true
> ...


watch the game together wearing redsox hats thinking about what could have been


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm having my doubts whether the Sox even make the playoffs.  choke city


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

It's still early, so some things could still change around. What I know for sure, though, is that the World Series will have 2 teams involved, and will run a maximum of 7 and a minimum of 4 games. Each game will be "won" by the team that doesn't score the least points, and the Series winner will be the team who has won at least, but no more that, 4 of the potential 7 games.

Beyond that, your guess is as good as mine. As for how a Michigan/Philly couple can get along, well, we tend to frown on that sort of thing in these parts.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2011)

What you're all saying is that the Sox will be taken down by the Tigers in the World Series this season?

[trekchick ducking now]


----------



## WJenness (Sep 19, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> What you're all saying is that the Sox will be taken down by the Tigers in the World Series this season?
> 
> [trekchick ducking now]



I will bet every dime I have access to that this scenario will not come to pass...

NO WAY the Tigers beat the Sox in the World Series. NO WAY!

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I will bet every dime I have access to that this scenario will not come to pass...
> 
> NO WAY the Tigers beat the Sox in the World Series. NO WAY!
> 
> -w



because the sox won't make it to the playoffs at this rate ... 

And prob because they are both in the American League.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 19, 2011)

This thread is quickly turning into a Sox fans' self-flagellation forum. Oh the pain!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> because the sox won't make it to the playoffs at this rate ...
> 
> And prob because they are both in the American League.



Actually I caught that as soon as I posted it......
Don't they have to beat the Yankees  in order to play the Tigers in the Play Offs?



snowmonster said:


> This thread is quickly turning into a Sox fans' self-flagellation forum. Oh the pain!



Don't you mean, "Oi - the pain!"

Glad I could bring a new twist to the MLB-gasm's on AZ


----------



## Philpug (Sep 19, 2011)

Phils. The Phillies will win it all. You can talk amongst yourself until that point. Enjoy what little glory you will have until then.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 19, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> What you're all saying is that the Sox will be taken down by the Tigers in the World Series this season?
> 
> [trekchick ducking now]



Pretty sure they are both in the American league and not possibly to play one another in the WS.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2011)

After the gams of Wednesday, its time to start thinking of the possibilities in front of us.

With the way the Rays pulling through, I wouldn't be surprised if they go deep into the play offs.


----------



## soposkier (Sep 29, 2011)

Phillies over Tigers in 6.

Rays could barely beat yankees AA/AAA pitching.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Phillies over Tigers in 6.
> 
> Rays could barely beat yankees AA/AAA pitching.


I agree that the Rays are a loooooong shot, but they seem to be the team that comes from nowhere to win. 

As for the Phillies over Tigers, you may be right, but it won't keep me from Roaring like a Tiger!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 7, 2011)

The Rangers beat the Rays.
The Tigers squeaked out a win against the Yankees tonight.

I think the Tigers can take the Rangers.  If that happens, and if the Phillies do as well as I think they will, this may, in deed, be an interesting World Series in our house.

Anyone want to take bets on Phil or TC?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck TC!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 7, 2011)

True story.....
Phil and I were out shopping for snow tires for Phil's car.  We stopped at Sam's club to get some household essentials and Phil(as usual) was mesmerized by the shiny object that are conveniently placed near the entrance (good marketing on Sam's part)






I urge Phil to walk away from the shiny objects unless or until he's ready to buy, which is when he says(with a tone of sarcasm in his voice) "If the Tigers beat the Yankees Thursday night we'll get the new TV"
At this point, a man who is standing near by bursts out laughing 
Seriously, this guy is cracking up!

Last night the Tigers took the Yankees.........quite honestly the game was a nail biter!...........and Phil says,..." lets wait on the TV".

I'm beginning to think he didn't think the Tigers could pull it off.  He's in sooooooo much trouble!


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 7, 2011)

I could blame the Red Sox for the Yankees' failure, if blame is the right word.  The Sox faded so fast that the Yankees were under no pressure in September, thus entered the post-season flat.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 7, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> True story.....
> Phil and I were out shopping for snow tires for Phil's car.  We stopped at Sam's club to get some household essentials and Phil(as usual) was mesmerized by the shiny object that are conveniently placed near the entrance (good marketing on Sam's part)
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a big tube TV for the Patriots-Packers Super Bowl game in 1997.   The Patriots lost.  I think it's bad luck to buy a TV for a game.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 7, 2011)

Rangers-Phils with Texas winning in 7 games. 

I liked the Ray's chances but Texas took it to them. 

Almost glad the Yanks are gone...couldn't take another year of them losing to the Rangers.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 8, 2011)

First of all, no TV......yet!

We watched the Phillies game last night with much anticipation and went to bed a little let down.  Both teams played well but the Cards really pulled it out.

C'mon - one run in the first inning and then nothing.......:?:

So, our house will not be divided.   

Go Tigers!!!


----------



## darent (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to see  detroit and the brewers in the WS--


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you.  I would too.

As for Game 4, I'm not talking about it!

HARUMPH!


----------

